# Headaches due to Heat?



## dubainess (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, 

This will be my first summer in Dubai, but I'm already having a few headaches due to the heat. Are others experiencing this as well? Recommend anything other than popping Tylenol everyday?...

I'm a therapist for autistic kids and on some days I need to travel to kids' homes. So, I'm in and out of air conditioning/40+ degree heat.


Thanks.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dubainess said:


> Hi,
> 
> This will be my first summer in Dubai, but I'm already having a few headaches due to the heat. Are others experiencing this as well? Recommend anything other than popping Tylenol everyday?...
> 
> ...



its not hot yet. 

try to arrange appointments outside of the hours from 12pm to 3pm for a start, if possible.

plenty of water too


.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dubainess said:


> Hi,
> 
> This will be my first summer in Dubai, but I'm already having a few headaches due to the heat. Are others experiencing this as well? Recommend anything other than popping Tylenol everyday?...
> 
> ...



Generally speaking, headaches due to heat are caused through dehydration, so make sure you're drinking enough water, even in air con you will lose fluids quicker than normal. I know I'm only in Spain so its not as hot, but I drink at least 3 litres of water plus several soft drinks per day

Jo xxx


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't just rely on water for rehydration. When you sweat, you not only lose fluid, you also lose minerals (salts, phosphates etc). One suggestion is to visit a pahrmacy and buy some Prolyte. This will replace your minerals.


----------



## dubainess (Mar 19, 2009)

Fluids! 

Thank you for the enlightenment!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a headache most days - so you're saying I'm not drinking enough?

Bloody hell.....

Now that IS a worry!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't just rely on water for rehydration. When you sweat, you not only lose fluid, you also lose minerals (salts, phosphates etc). One suggestion is to visit a pahrmacy and buy some Prolyte. This will replace your minerals.


Correct. Water alone is not enough. One easy way to replace lost minerals etc is to drink Pocari (aks Pocari Sweat). Daft name but it is a pleasant mild lemon soft drink that does the trick. Easily available in all supermarkets and many other shops.

Good for hangovers too. 

-


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> which may also be caused
> 
> Good for hangovers too.
> 
> -


............. which may also be caused by dehydration!!! 

Any drinks with a small ammount of sugar and salt will help, but the more "watery" they are the better! In other words, soups, milks, ALCOHOL... arent quite up to the job!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Pint of Cider lots of Ice X 10,, that'll sort ya out


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

more water than you have ever drank in ur life.


----------

